# Exception EAccess Violation



## dawnj_2200 (May 7, 2003)

I have an error that pops up and this is what it says: Exception EAccess Violation STOOLBAR,DDL at 000076BO Access Violation at address 02727BC4 in module 'STOOLBAR,DDL' Read of address FFFFFFFF 

When this happens, it causes me to either freeze or return to windows, I am using Windows 98se. I would just like to know what this error means, and how to fix it. 

Thank you!

PS This occurs while doing 2 things at once, like searching the web & listening to music through windows media player......or just checking out different sites


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hi, and welcome to the board.

It's spyware, more precisely this parasite:

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/HuntBar.html

Please do this:

Go to http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/, and download Hijack This.

Unzip, doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button.
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please show us its contents.

Most of what it lists will be harmless, so do NOT fix anything yet.
Someone here will be happy to help you interpret the results.


----------

